# Shoaling fish to go with aggressive mixed cichlid tank



## Murray1983 (Jan 3, 2016)

I need some advice on what shoaling fish to put in with my aggressive mixed cichlid tank . I m running a 180g tank with two Aquo One 1250s . It's currently been cycling for 8 weeks ( like to be thourough ) so should be well ready for the fish . My planned stock is going to be : 
1) Albino Oscar ( thought Albino would look best due to the black sand?)
2) Electric Blue Jack Dempsey
3) Green Terror
4) Convict
5) Chocolate Cichlid
6) Yellow belly Salvini

Now I m hoping this is not over stocking ? If so I ll probably lose the Choc or the Salvini .

My major concern is I would like a group or even 2 groups of shoaling fish .

Personally I m thinking 8 Torpedo Barbs would be a nice active adition . But I m really struggling to think of another group ??
Silver dollars are prob out as I don't have any plants in the tank . I have 6 separate pieces of drain pipe descreetly placed in the tank with nice lime stone hiding them . Due to the the pipes being black and the sand being black it's very hard to see them especially with the rocks Infront of them. I m hoping that each cichlid will take a piece of drain pipe as their " terrority " and will maybe reduce aggression ?? ( thoughts on this method?)

Suggestions and advice please people


----------



## Murray1983 (Jan 3, 2016)

* forgot to say a shoal fish that swims top level of the tank would be ideal . But open to suggestions . Thanks


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Congo Tetras and rainbowfish come to mind, except that the Congo Tetras will eventually be eaten by the Oscar. Probably same with torpedo barbs.


----------



## Stepnik (Mar 25, 2016)

I have a 150 with similar fish (no oscar though) 
I have 6 tinfoil barbs and a few silver dollars that seem to do ok.
I also have glo-tetras that I put in when I combined a few tanks (had no choice) and they are actually still alive. 
Bala sharks and clown loaches can get pretty big as well, but I don't have them so I cant comment.


----------



## Murray1983 (Jan 3, 2016)

Stepnik said:


> I have a 150 with similar fish (no oscar though)
> I have 6 tinfoil barbs and a few silver dollars that seem to do ok.
> I also have glo-tetras that I put in when I combined a few tanks (had no choice) and they are actually still alive.
> Bala sharks and clown loaches can get pretty big as well, but I don't have them so I cant comment.


What cichlids do u have ? How do they get on together ? Do u have plenty of caves for each of them?


----------



## Stepnik (Mar 25, 2016)

I have a GT, Convict, 2 Kribs, EB Acara, Texas, Mayan and a Jewel in my 150 gallon, and my EBJD and Chocolate in a 55. The GT and Con fought when I first introduced them to the 150, but after creating the rock sculpture pictured below (sorry for potato quality) They live happily.

I did have to remove the EBJD because he fought with the GT constantly, something I think has been documented before on this site. I moved him along with the chocolate (for friendship) over to the 55 and they get along swimingly (pun intended)

the pics below are of my tank when I first set it up, since this picture I have a handle on the filtration, so please be gentle about the color of the water lol ( i had also just fed them)


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

Giant danios. They school together, swim fast, live in the upper level, and are nice looking


----------



## Murray1983 (Jan 3, 2016)

That's a nice set up and nice stock . Thought there would be more aggression but u seem to have a happy tank . I m hoping that if I put the shoaling fish in first for a week or two then add all the cichlids together that will help aggression .

I thought about Giant Danios but a couple people I know said they would more than likely be dinner at some point for one of the cichlids


----------



## Stepnik (Mar 25, 2016)

Thank you.
There may be more aggression as they age, but I am hoping growing up together they learn to live in peace. I like your idea of adding all the cichlids together - Let me know if you have aggression problems with the JD and GT. 
Let us know what you decide to go with - I like the Giant Danio suggestion if I'm honest. Obviously you do what you like though :thumb: :fish:


----------



## Murray1983 (Jan 3, 2016)

Well the cichlids will hopefully be going in next week at some point so I ll keep this thread updated , thanks


----------



## toffee (Feb 11, 2006)

I am not recommending anyone to do it, in fact I haven't tried. But I might one day buy $10 - $20 of feeder white clouds. Introduce them to the cichlids after quarantine. These little guys schools, quick to reproduce, and pretty nimble. And hey, if the experiment fails, they were feeders, right? having like a hundred over schooling together with cichlids looking would be like this:


----------

